

Tell HN: Last day to export LinkedIn data - rileyt

LinkedIn will be significantly limiting access to their API tomorrow [1]. Export your data while you still can.<p>Changes to the API will make it extremely difficult  to export your profile data out of LinkedIn and use for other purposes. At Standard
Resume (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;standardresume.co), we offer a service to easily build a resume that works online and offline, but more importantly, we offer the ability to import data from LinkedIn and the ability to export your profile data as JSON, so you will continue to have access to your data.<p>Standard Resume values your privacy and will never sell your data, will never let recruiters spam you and will always allow you to easy export your data if you choose to use another service.<p>Here is a sample resume: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rsm.io&#x2F;dana-andrews<p>Here is a sample JSON export: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rsm.io&#x2F;json&#x2F;dana-andrews<p>1:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.linkedin.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;developer-program-transition
======
MaDeuce
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that users will continue to be
able to export all of their data (not just contacts) after tomorrow. The link
provided in the above post only pertains to upcoming restrictions to the
LinkedIn API. The API restrictions obviously restrict what third party
sites/services can obtain, but, as far as I can tell, there are no new
limitations on what a user can directly export via the following link:

[https://www.linkedin.com/settings/data-export-
page](https://www.linkedin.com/settings/data-export-page)

Not trying to be pedantic here, but I think the "Export your data while you
still can," is, perhaps, a bit of an overstatement. It's what got my attention
anyway.

TL;DR -- A user will continue to be able to export all of their data after
tomorrow, but third party services may be restricted.

------
fuj
Like it was said already the user will still be able to export their own data.
It sounds more like you wanted show your little web app....

